# Farmtek 1" garden hose



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I found this site that sells 1" garden hose to length. The price seems reel reasonable at .75/ft and the fittings are only $10. Wondering about quality. Anyone ever used them? I am thinking about ordering some for my make shift sprinkler system.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_lawn_garden-ft_garden_hoses_sprinklers-ft_garden_hose-ft_bulk_greenhouse_hose;pgwf6500_WF6506A.html


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No experience with it.


----------

